# ‏شرح ابانا الذي في السموات



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

*‏شرح ابانا الذي في السموات* 



[SIZE=+0]دخلت احداهن الى الكنيسة للصلاة كعادتها و جلست على احد مقاعد الكنيسة و ابتدأت بالصلاة: أبانا الذي في السموات..
و هنا سمعت صوتا يقول لها ​
[SIZE=+0]نعم انا هو ماذا تريدين؟[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] قالت بذعر انا هنا لاتلو الصلاة الربانية[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] فقال لها ..اعرف فانا اراك تاتين كل يوم على اية حال اكملي الصلاة..
تابعت السيدة صلاتها: ليتقدس اسمك، ليات ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض.

و هنا قاطعها مرة اخرى قائلا: " احقا تريدين مشيئتي ان تتم على الارض؟ فكيف اذا لا تهتمي لها في حياتك و تفعلين مشيئتك انت طوال الوقت بلا مبالاة؟..اكملي الصلاة لنرى.

رفعت السيدة عينيها و قالت بنبرة حزن: الحياة مليئة بالمغريات و من الصعب الوقوف امامها!
-" مليئة بالمغريات نعم و لكن لم تطلبي معونتي قط..اكملي"[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]
و اخذت تكمل الصلاة: "خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم"
و هنا قاطعها مرة اخرى قائلا: " ولماذا كنت تتذمرين بسبب معيشتك و تعترضين على ما عندك كل يوم دون رفع شكر بسيط لاجل خبزك اليومي الذي لم ينفذ قط؟ اكملي الصلاة.."

اكملت السيدة الصلاة و هي مفتكرة بكل هذه الامور : "اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا"
و هنا ايضا قاطعها مجددا: " متى اخر مرة غفرت لاخيك او جارتك او زميلتك في العمل ؟ لماذا تطلبين الغفران و انت لم تغفري؟ انا ارسلت ابني الوحيد ليمت بدلا عنك على الصليب غفرانا لخطاياكي اما انت فلم تغفري... اكملي الصلاة"

اكملت السيدة و الدموع ابتدات تترقرق في عينيها " و لا تدخلنا في تجربة"

"انا لم ادخلك في تجربة قط! انت من كان يركض اليها لانك كنت تقومين بما تمليه عليه ارادتك. لم تفكري يوما قط باستشارتي او حتى طلب ارادتي في حياتك.
اكملي الصلاة"
- " بل نجنا من الشرير لان لك الملك و القوة و المجد من الان و الى الابد امين"
_ " لقد نجيتك من شرور كثيرة و لكنك كنت مشغولة بامور الحياة فلم تعيريني اهتمامك و لم تلاحظي محبتي لك. يا ابنتي الصلاة هي اتصالك الشخصي بي.. عندما تأتي الي لتصلي تكون اذني صاغية لصلاتك عندما تكون نابعة من القلب. الصلاة هي شركة معي و ليس فرض. فلا ترددي كلمات لا تفهمي معناها او تعنيها من كل قلبك."

و هنا ابتدأت السيدة بالبكاء و رفعت عينيها نحو الصليب المعلق على حائط الكنيسة و قالت اشكرك ابي السماوي لانك فتشت عني مرتين: مرة بموت ابنك على الصليب و مرة اخرى بجذبي اليك. اغفر لي ابتي و اقبلني ابنة لك.

خرجت السيدة من الكنيسة و هي واثقة بان ابوها السماوي راض عن صلاتها البسيطة هذه لانها كانت نابعة من القلب [/SIZE]​[/SIZE]


----------

